# Helpful advise needed on Housing 2 Female Leopard Gecko's together



## Chinchilla Chops (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi,
:lol:
Wondering if people can advise on their experiances on housing 2 female Leo's together form young.

I have read a lot about it, but i wont mainly people experiances in doing this, as i haven't read about anyone's experiances, just on opinions on it.

Be nice to have some expert advise.

Please no arguments, i'm very much about everyone has their own opinion and what is working for them may not work for others.eace:

Thanks guys:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

A condensed version of what will no doubt be said:

It can be done, plenty of people do it without a problem; some people would never risk it as they might not get on and might fight. Some people have done it, some people do it, some people would never do it and some don't keep leos but if they did they might keep a couple together.

I've had females living together without a problem. Although people say to make sure each has seperate hides you'll usually see them curled up together in the same hides.


----------



## Chinchilla Chops (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

reason for me asking is that their is a lack of info on housing two femals together, just interested in everyone experiances  also if anyone else is interested in doing so a least it will hopefully be a helpful thread.

Glad to hear you experiance has worked out well.:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

there's quite a few threads on it in the lizard section and they all seem to go the same way.. People have done it without a problem, people have done it with problems and some people won't even attempt it.
All you'll ever take away from a thread like it is a lot of conflicting answers that tell you it's possible but make your own decision.


----------

